# CARE Fertility ~ Webinar for Same-Sex Males: 'Surrogacy in the UK'



## KDaSilva (Feb 17, 2017)

Are you a male same-sex couple wanting to find out more about surrogacy in the UK?

Find out more from the comfort of your own home and register for CARE's Info Webinar:

http://www.gaytimes.co.uk/life/67239/gay-men-surrogacy-uk-questions-answered/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=*******&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GayTimes+%28Gay+Times%29

Register here: https://www.carefertility.com/surrogacy-webinar/?utm_source=gay%20times&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=surrogacy%20webinar


----------

